# Smooth Vizsla or Wire Haired Vizsla



## gem2304

Hi everyone!

i'm hoping you can help me, we have pretty much decided that the new addition to our family is going to be Vizsla but i have a few questions with regards to the smooth or wire haired?

firstly, in your experience is there any difference in their behaviour? i.e energy, general attitude? i have heard to WH are a bit more laid back.

also is there a difference in the amount they shed?

I would really appreciate anyones advice, i have done a LOT of research on the net but i would like some first hand views.

Thanks!


----------



## harrigab

well my girl is a smooth wire mix....just as nutty as a smooth. In general I believe the wires are a bit more laid back.


----------



## KB87

Here's a previous thread that may help you out a bit...

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,771.0.html


----------



## hotmischief

I have a 14month old wire-haired boy, who has been the easiest puppy we have ever had. He has his moments of being whizzy, and is as mad as the other vizzies when we go out with the Vizsla groups, but on the whole he is much more laid back than his smooth haired friends. If he only get 45 minutes he is still well behaved in the house.

One of the reasons I went for a wire-haired version is that there is very little shedding. I run a fulminator comb through once a week and that removes the dead wire, but other than that maintenance is easy peasy. Most of my friends who have smooth haired vizzies complain about the hair all over their clothes and house. 

The are really super dogs.


----------



## einspänner

Hi gem! Welcome to the forum! I went through the same debate for a few months and just got on a breeder's list for a WH a couple weeks ago. My breeder owned a smooth V before getting involved with wires and she said that generally WHs are better at switching modes as if they have an off switch and are slightly less clingy/needy. I decided on WHs because as much I think I understand the energy requirements of vizslas, having grow up with low energy dogs, I'm sure it will still be an adjustment. On those days when life gets in the way of my good intentions, I want a dog who won't bounce off the walls. 

The standard is there for a reason, but within it there's room for interpretation so it's even more important to make sure the dam and sire have the type of temperament you want. There are calm smoothies and hyper wires. 

If you're in the States WH litters might be hard to find for the next couple years though. There's a transition while some bitches retire and new breeding stock comes of age. Just a heads up.


----------



## gem2304

Thankyou for your helpful replies! I am definitely leaning towards the wire haired.

Im in the UK and hoping to get a pup towards the end of the year, i want to spend summer 'puppy proofing' the house but im looking to get my name onto a reputable breeders list as soon as possible so if anyone in the uk knows of any i would be grateful for a contact.

I too have been brought up around smaller dogs but i have read enough about vizzies to know what to expect. I think the wire haired temperment would suit us slightly better.

Thanks again


----------



## harrigab

where abouts in UK are you Gem? I'm in Lake District and could possibly steer you towards a couple of breeders whose dogs I've met.


----------



## harrigab

even siblings differ, this is Ruby and her noisy brother Oscar..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ2OmY2oOyU


----------



## KB87

harrigab said:


> even siblings differ, this is Ruby and her noisy brother Oscar..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ2OmY2oOyU


Oscar has a set of pipes! This video makes me want to go get a WH V, especially after meeting the one that Haeden goes to daycare with. He was SO lovable and goofy. I need 3 of them.

By the way- AMAZING view.


----------



## gem2304

Im in derbyshire but willing to travel to get the right pup for us. It would be great if you know someone you can recommend.

I only want a pup from someone reputable because i have read on other posts that sadly you can't trust all breeders.

I am grateful for all your advice x


----------



## gem2304

I think i am in love with Oscar!


----------



## hotmischief

You could also look at Addaci in Cardiff, they breed smooth and wires with very good imported lines. They breed a lot of litters, but are supportive and good breeders.

Her name is Jeanna Marie Jones 

http://www.addacivizslas.bravehost.com


----------



## Hbomb

love the video of Ruby and Oscar!!


----------



## WireyV

My little lady is a wire (see her 6 month old "beard" in the photo below)

I went through the same decision process as you to start with,

A few extra things to think about;

Where I live Vizslas are becoming increasingly popular and a wirehaired is thus a bit more "special". People are always very curious about her.

Every time I do encounter a smooth vizsla I'm always jealous of how silky smooth their coat is, a real pleasure to stroke, whereas the wirey coat is, obviously , much more coarse.

Wires were bred to be better in cold weather

I've encountered a lot of smooth vizsla pups and more than a few of them have that "crazy eye" manic vibe about them, whereas my pup is pretty chilled in comparison.

Goodluck with your search!

And.... Not to add another option. I ran into a vizsla pack today, 3 dogs- a smooth, a wire and a LONG HAIRED vizsla, i didnt even know there was such a thing!

she was beautiful, her hair has that deep red colour (not the wirey blond) and she almost looked like the redish golden retrievers you get in North America. Apparently long hairs are usually produced as a genetic throwback from smooth haired parents, the one I met today was one of two long haired pups in her otherwise smooth litter of 7.

See this website for photos of the long haired.

http://longhairvizsla.com/Welcome.html


----------



## gem2304

The long haired Vizsla is beautiful! i haven't seen one of those before.

i'm still looking for some breeders if anyone in the UK knows someone they can recommend?

i've had a quick look on the net and picked up a few names.Thanks for the recommendation of the Addaci Vizlas but I can't access the link from my work computer so i will have a look when i get home.


----------



## harrigab

personally i can vouch for these dogs, our friend has lined her bitch twice via gonegos kennels and all the pups have been great temperament and cracking working dogs

http://www.gonegoswirehairedvizslas.moonfruit.com/


----------



## hotmischief

My Boris is by Zoldmali Dukat at Gonegos other wise known as Zorro , and he has a lovely temperament and yet is very sensible .

Harrigab which of Ruby's parents was wire-haired?


----------



## harrigab

Zorro is Truly and Spiders dad Heather


----------



## hotmischief

What a co-incidence! He must have sired a lot of litters as I met a Ruby near me who is also by him. Very different to Boris, she has quite a long coat. It is interesting that in the UK breeders can't breed for the length of coat. Is it any better in Hungary?


----------



## harrigab

Truly's sister (Red) looks like a smoothie, whereas Truly looks like she's got some wooly mammoth in her heritage ;D, both lovely lovely dogs though.


----------



## harrigab

hotmischief said:


> My Boris is by Zoldmali Dukat at Gonegos other wise known as Zorro , and he has a lovely temperament and yet is very sensible .
> 
> _*Harrigab which of Ruby's parents was wire-haired?*_


sadly that info was kept confidential, sire was wire, dam was smooth. The info was kept confidential as the "breeder" was getting quite a name for being lax when his bitches came into season. Apparently Ruby's litter was the 3rd mishap. My head obviously says "irresponsible breeder blah blah blah" but on the occasions when I've met Rube's litter siblings and a couple from an earlier litter my heart obviously melts..it shouldn't, but it does.


----------



## gem2304

Thankyou for the recommendation, i will contact them.


----------



## hotmischief

harrigab - I am not surprised your heart melts when you see Ruby's siblings if they are as gorgeous as Ruby.

As long as the breeder found good homes for the puppies I would agree blah blah and blah. What is the difference between crossing a smooth vizsla with a wire-haired vizsla, I think they are called designer dogs these days. It is no different to your cockapoo and everything else poo - only difference is one fits in a handbag and the other doesn't!!! Know which one I would choose


----------



## harrigab

hotmischief said:


> harrigab - I am not surprised your heart melts when you see Ruby's siblings if they are as gorgeous as Ruby.
> 
> _*As long as the breeder found good homes for the puppies *_I would agree blah blah and blah. What is the difference between crossing a smooth vizsla with a wire-haired vizsla, I think they are called designer dogs these days. It is no different to your cockapoo and everything else poo - only difference is one fits in a handbag and the other doesn't!!! Know which one I would choose


The breeder took the litter to the vets to be destroyed H,, 2 of the vet nurses took it upon themselves to re-home them, all got re-homed  (the vet refused point blank to put them down anyway)


----------



## hotmischief

OMG - I would like to take the breeder to the vet to be put down. B.....d


----------



## mswhipple

Yeah, isn't that the truth!! 

And... harrigab's Ruby turns out to be one of the prettiest dogs I have ever seen!!


----------



## gem2304

Hello again!,

I have contacted Roy at gonegos and I have asked him to put my name on a waiting list and we are hopefully going to meet him and his dogs at then end of the month. Does anybody know if he will only sell you a pup if it is going to be used for working? I don't have any intentions of using our dog for working but i will be taking her to gundog classes and hopefully agility classes for training and exercise and other than that she will just be a very much loved member of our family.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## v-john

harrigab said:


> even siblings differ, this is Ruby and her noisy brother Oscar..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQ2OmY2oOyU


Beautiful dogs. And the country is just amazing!


----------



## harrigab

gem2304 said:


> Hello again!,
> 
> I have contacted Roy at gonegos and I have asked him to put my name on a waiting list and we are hopefully going to meet him and his dogs at then end of the month. _*Does anybody know if he will only sell you a pup if it is going to be used for working?*_ I don't have any intentions of using our dog for working but i will be taking her to gundog classes and hopefully agility classes for training and exercise and other than that she will just be a very much loved member of our family.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'm not sure tbh, our friend (the vet nurse) uses Roy's dogs for stud purposes and as long as the pups go to good homes and potential owners are suited to having a V then whether the pup is going to be a worker or not isn't a major concern. 
A bit of forewarning, Roy is an eccentric kind of character (in the best way) lol!, don't stare at his facial hair!


----------



## gem2304

Thanks Harrigab! And thanks for the advice about Roy and his facial hair  i am also going to meet a few other breeders who have taken my name for their waiting lists so i suppose it is luck of the draw!


----------



## hobbsy1010

Lovely article in this weeks Shooting Times magazine on the above mentioned Mr Bebbington and his wire haired vizsla Dweezil and his Goshawk Lekker.

Great shots of the facial hair.....

Hobbsy


----------



## einspänner

hehe with all this talk about the facial hair I had to look it up. http://www.gonegoswirehairedvizslas.moonfruit.com/#/falconry-dog/2006352685
Quite impressive and stunning dogs to boot.


----------



## gilly

Hi, I've just stumbled across this site and this thread in particular. We've finally decided that a vizsla is the right breed for us and think we're leaning more towards the wire haired. We're in the south of Scotland so if you could pass on the names of any breeders in our area/the Lakes I'd be really grateful. Many thanks, Gill

[email protected]


----------



## tknafox2

These were on google

https://www.culdrein.co.uk/

https://www.champdogs.co.uk


----------



## harrigab

I'm in the Soth Lakes, Gilly , although I'm not a breeder Elvis in all probability will be put to stud sometime next year, assuming his eye test and hip scores are good.
one of the links, Culdrein, I can highly reccommend as I know the breeder well.


----------

